# our season is about done



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

with about 2.5 feet of snow in three days, everything is pretty much mucked up. and now weve had a couple of days of warm temps, so everything is really bad. :eyeroll:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

well i am venuring out today to see if i can get anywhere. tell ya how i did


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I went out yeserday and it was a sloppy mess out there under the 2ft of snow there was about 6inches of water. Luckily They brought out a tractor on the lake and plowed a road out to the permanents so they could get pulled off but by the end of the day there was well over a foot of water on the "road"


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

went out both to today and yesterday. I actually did go of the plawed trails with my vehile and it wasn't to bad. Went to 3 different lakes and drove3 around on all 3. After tommorrow it might be a real sloppy mess supposed to be 50-55 here in SE Nodak and wamer as you go west.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Norm70 said:


> went out both to today and yesterday. I actually did go of the plawed trails with my vehile and it wasn't to bad. Went to 3 different lakes and drove3 around on all 3. After tommorrow it might be a real sloppy mess supposed to be 50-55 here in SE Nodak and wamer as you go west.


 Were you :bartime: at the time of this post? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I forgot we had an edit button :beer:

I wish i could say i was :bartime: at the time, but sadly thats just poor spelling.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The fishing should be awesome for the next couple weeks!


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Clam Vouyager: $580
Jiffy Model30: $300
Carharrt Extremes: $100
Icefishing in 75 degree weather: priceless
We only found one spot on the whole lake to get on and it was a guys dock/pontoon


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

We still have lots of around Valley City!

I was on a lake in southern Griggs County this weekend and was still almost bottoming out the auger.

Lake Ashtabula is sloppy, but still has 24 inches of good ice.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well its -20 here right now so think i should still be good til at least the weekend, its supposed to get real warm here this week though and rain.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

Im going this weekend north of alexandria, probably the last time ill make it out but usually the panfish bite is fantastic.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am going out one last time tomorrow to a pond behind my house that i caught alot of trout in this last summer. what is a safe thickness to be on if the ice is all patchy. its not as bad as cavedudes. what is the min. thickness for walking on.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

NDHunter,

You can't really go by thickness this time of year. The ice could be a foot thick but if its honey combed your gonna get wet. Use a spud bar to check the ice if you are not sure. Be careful out there.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

i think we're gonna try for one last hoorah this weekend...now that im back in grand forks it is quite cooler so the ice should be allright....usually honeycombing is made by the ice breaking up into pieces and then freezing but everyone knows that..i wouldnt think that any lakes has done that this year but i could also be wrong....good luck to all fisherman


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

definately gotta be careful when walking on ice this time of year. one thing to remember when the ice is white, you need to double the safe thickness for it to be safe. stay clear of any moving water like creeks, and springs. always best to auger new holes as well, stay clear of old holes as they will erode underneith.

this is definately gonna be my last weekend on the ice, suposed to rain 2morrow so if we get 2 much today was my last day.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

went out today....first little pond was surrounded by water...but got on the second pond and caught 10 or so perch 2 bluegill and a largemouth that was the same length as my hali


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have never posted on this form, but I just had to tell you there are guys still on the Pipestem reservoir. I watched them yesterday. Two guys with a canoe, and two with a small John boat. They go all the way across the reservoir like kids with a scooter. One foot in the boat and one outside pushing. I had the spotting scope on them and they were doing good on crappie. 
The water was completely open ½ mile west of them with about 15,000 geese, so I went over there, got in a tree row and shot a couple of geese for dinner.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well i called it a season yesterday, we went out fishing in the nice warm temps. still half decent ice (about a foot) but 1 lake it was all white ice, and we spent the hole day dodging big airpockets that could easily put us under the ice. also the shores where going on the lakes, which are 10 feet deep not 10 feet from shore so.....LOL

had a very hard downpour of rain last night so our ice is definately done, probably still a few people ventureing out, but im working until the weekend now so im done for the season. very poor season in the amount of fish caught. not a single bite yesterday

:beer:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

went out last friday, first lake had too much water around the edges but the second lake we managed to get on and catch a few jumbies


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

Drove my suburban off the lake on monday afternoon after a lake trout trip in the bwca. Good fishing 30" of solid ice. Will admit to being a bit nervous sitting in the shelter sunday morning as it poured rain, thinking about the landing on snowbank lake. Lots of water moving in the beaver flowages made for wet feet by the time we got out.


----------

